# why led aquarium light so importance?



## kiel

hello , i am planing to feed some reef and several saltwater fish in my tank,some people suggest me to buy led aquarium light to help them grow , i am wondering wht led aquarium lighting is so important ?? can anyone explain it for me ? thanks :fish10:


----------



## phys

lighting is important, LEDs just have better benefits than others. Those benefits include cost savings through replacements and energy, you save energy, and they have less heat output.


----------



## kiel

hi you are right , you have much experience in led aquarium light ? can you introduce some to me ? thanks:goldfish:


----------



## phys

look at the other threads about LEDs, there is a lot of info in them and I'd just be repeating it.


----------



## Justonce94

There are different types of LED lights. You just have to find the right one. They guy above was right, there are plenty of different threads talking about this same topic. Feel free to search for them.


----------



## timeforFOWLR

kiel said:


> hello , i am planing to feed some reef and several saltwater fish in my tank,some people suggest me to buy led aquarium light to help them grow , i am wondering wht led aquarium lighting is so important ?? can anyone explain it for me ? thanks :fish10:


Quality lighting is important for corals and macro algae to grow. A lot of people use metal halide but I like LED much better...

Here is a nice tank that has MH on one side and LED on the other for comparison.......

orphek


----------



## TobyAletha

timeforFOWLR said:


> Here is a nice tank that has MH on one side and LED on the other for comparison.......
> 
> orphek


wow...what an awesome tank! :fish-in-bowl:
I would also like to become ever owner of such a huge and awesome tank!


----------



## timeforFOWLR

me too. I am using LED and can't wait to grow out my tank which is full of little frags.


----------



## susankat

nicklo, please remove the link, it takes you to a log on page.


----------



## acanlover

Hey, I'm really educated in the LED category. If you really want some info feel free to send me a pm with a list of questions.


----------



## singlee118

Just a feeling and looking experience,LED light shining in the tank,it looks fantastic...


----------



## singlee118

Also blue wavelength is useful fro corals.


----------



## Cassie1122

hello everyone of you,This is Cassie.
About led aquarium light ,i have heard so much about it.it is a kind of cold light source .and it is hurtlessness and it won't empyrosis to the fish and coral.The led aquarium light apply the different waveleghth to defferent aquartic and fish.so,it would makes your reef growth as you wish.
hope those info would be helpful.


----------



## acanlover

I ment LED aquarium light. I don;t really deal with LEDs that much outside of the aquarium industry.


nicklo said:


> may be ,but LED grow light or LED aquarium light use for plant and coral is not the same as LED principle,


----------



## monicaoversea

use white and blue LED aquarium light is good for your tank


----------



## monicaoversea

white is more important than blue.White can promote the photosynthesis
like sunshine.


----------



## Steijn

The correct lighting system is one of the most important fish tank accessories. The tank would look dull without it.


----------



## Markpolo123

led grow light can improve growth of the plant ,through the light,the plant can grow better,they will look colorful,also,led grow light can save energy and very useful.so,i think the led grow light is good for your choose.


----------



## brett.kasa

Just be sure not to over-light the tank!


----------



## Edds Coral Cave

in my experience ive never found LEDs to be as good as halides or T5s


----------



## acanlover

How long have you used them because in my experience with LEDS I've gotten faster growth and better color over t-5 and metal halides.


Edds Coral Cave said:


> in my experience ive never found LEDs to be as good as halides or T5s


----------



## singh

Led light, also known as aquarium lights, LED lamp bead making plant light is mainly used at present, Led Grow Light, LED plant lights. LED supplementary lights，It can make plants growth faster and more health.It can offer sunshine in some places that sun can’t give enough sunshine to water plants,. After application of the test, the wavelength of light are suitable for plants growth, flowers, fruits and indoor plant’s , Generally speaking,Plants growth in indoor gradually will getting worse and leaves will getting reluster,Largely becuase of lack of light exposure, through the LED spectrum required for plant light, which can not only promote their growth, but also can extend the flowering period, to improve the quality . Efficient lighting systems and to apply this to the shed, greenhouse and other facilities and other agricultural production, we can solve insufficient sunshine hemp.tomato, cucumber and other greenhouse vegetables taste the drawbacks of decline, on the other, can make ahead of the winter greenhouse eggplant to the Spring Festival market, so as to achieve the purpose of in-season cultivation
LED means energy conservation and environmental protection.It quite different with HPS.Maybe lots of people are use to having HPS.It may cheaper than Led grow light.But if we think it careful and judge it for a long time.We use it every day (at least 10~12hours for a day).Just think about it after 3 years how large voltage we economize.At the first maybe we need to invest a little more but with the time we save more money and help this world save voltage,If you have other questions send me [email protected]


----------



## Edds Coral Cave

many studies including ones by D&D have concluded that LED is no more beneficial for coral than halides.


----------



## cidly24

yes ,the led grow lights it very important,must have blue lights and white lights,and the high par.


----------



## phil_n_fish

I would say LED and halide is equivalent. 
There are different LED fixtures. Some are made for nano. some are made for deep tanks. If you have a huge tank and you want to use LED, I would suggest radion LED lighting. If you have a small tank, I would use just your standard LED light strip. 

There are different theories over red spectrum lighting for corals. To me, it wont hurt anything using alittle red. Just experiment with your lighting to see what your coral need. The radion LED light set lets you control your color, brightness, and pattern through your computer. Many standard LED strips will have white LEDs and Blue ones. Some have a small red spectrum.

And remember, you dont always have to go to your LFS for LED. You can visit your local homedepot or lowes and find a light set or make your own. they can help you make a custom hanging fixture or hood. 

What I would do is I would make a big hood where you can put in 20,000 Kelvin rated florescent light bulbs and then use a LED fixture to give off the white light. This is good so you wont have to worry about your LEDs not giving enough blue spectrum and it will let you use more white LEDs to keep your tank bright and the 20k florescent bulbs will take care of the rest.


----------



## Edds Coral Cave

Sorry I disagree, LEDs are of no benefit to corals at all.


----------



## phil_n_fish

Edds Coral Cave said:


> Sorry I disagree, LEDs are of no benefit to corals at all.


It depends on what kind of fixture you get. The more pricy ones have big LED diods which produce strong light. they are also equipped with a fan because they produce so much light that it creates heat even though LED doesnt normally produce any heat on a smaller scale. And some even have software to mimic halide lighting. LED is the replacement for Halide in the future. its an answer to high energy bills. 

You will find a radion High intensity LED set here: Radion | EcoTech Marine
they are the same makers who make vortech circulation fans.


----------



## cidly24

phil_n_fish said:


> I would say LED and halide is equivalent.
> There are different LED fixtures. Some are made for nano. some are made for deep tanks. If you have a huge tank and you want to use LED, I would suggest radion LED lighting. If you have a small tank, I would use just your standard LED light strip.
> 
> There are different theories over red spectrum lighting for corals. To me, it wont hurt anything using alittle red. Just experiment with your lighting to see what your coral need. The radion LED light set lets you control your color, brightness, and pattern through your computer. Many standard LED strips will have white LEDs and Blue ones. Some have a small red spectrum.
> 
> And remember, you dont always have to go to your LFS for LED. You can visit your local homedepot or lowes and find a light set or make your own. they can help you make a custom hanging fixture or hood.
> 
> What I would do is I would make a big hood where you can put in 20,000 Kelvin rated florescent light bulbs and then use a LED fixture to give off the white light. This is good so you wont have to worry about your LEDs not giving enough blue spectrum and it will let you use more white LEDs to keep your tank bright and the 20k florescent bulbs will take care of the rest.


you know the blue lights spectrum?the coral like this spectrum. we can add more blue lihgts,if need .


----------



## phil_n_fish

hey c i d l y 24 what kind of led fixture is that on your avatar? lol it blocks out your user name whenever I try to type it on here so i had to space it out


----------



## cidly24

lol,you are a bad guy.that lihgts is 120w led aquarium lights,if can made for deep tanks


----------



## phil_n_fish

one thing for sure with LED's is you will see a nice change in your electric bill.


----------



## cidly24

yes,led's save more energy,Green Initiative.


----------



## susankat

Thats because C I D L Y is banned here they spam emails and threads.


----------



## Dumont

I agree, white light is actually good for fish tanks because they promote photosynthesis.


----------



## arigatou

It is hurtlessness of fish and coral empyrosis it will not come. Caused by aquarium lights, for of different waveleghth different modes aquartic and fish. So, let the growth of coral reefs, as you wish.


----------

